# Spuds with that Steak?



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

About two years back I planted a bunch of seeds my sister sent me a long time ago (early 90's). I pulled most up this year before I realized they were a desired plant. Bees were on it last year but have not seen any this year other than solitary bees. I don't know the name, never have, but they are small white flowers in small clumps. The plant is about three and a half feet high and the smell that comes off is very aromatic and reminds me of A-1 Steak Sauce.

Anyone have any ideas? I've had a lot of folks ask me what they are and I don't have a clue. I'm going to take a sample with me to our Master Gardeners picnic today and maybe they can help also. I will probably post this around so you may see it again.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a link with a picture from last year with a honey bee on a flower. I have it listed as baby's breath but have been told that's not it.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/Collage/P1010800.jpg

Here's a link I was able to upload. Hopefully it's a little clearer, 

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/What is this or these/P1040664.jpg

It's kinda fun to watch some of the reactions of people walking by and they catch a whiff of it.


----------

